

World Cup results for Node hackers - yoasif_
https://github.com/simoami/worldcup

======
dotcoma
any very simple way to run it on a mac? thx.

~~~
simoami
1\. Install NodeJS for mac (www.nodejs.org) 2\. run "npm install worldcup -g"
in the terminal

That's it.

